
London buses tracked user smartphones via WiFi beacons in 2018 - waqal
https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/1108720121961504770
======
deogeo
When weev accessed phone buyer data that was public, but not meant to be
public, the FBI raided his home and he was sentenced to 41 months in jail.
Given that phone users likewise never consented to their phones being accessed
this way, I'm looking forward to the police raids, criminal prosecution, and
jail time for the London bus executives that okayed this program.

------
xfitm3
Somewhat related: What am I missing with device wi-fi opsec? I trim down my
known networks but it is clearly not enough.

